# Grilled shrimp



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

I would like for everyone to post their favorite grilled shrimp recipes
Here is mine

12 large shrimp
6 slices of bacon
1 fresh jalapeno
1 slice montery jack cheese
1 table spoon paprika
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper
1/2 cup butter
1/4 cup white wine
wooden skewers ,soaked in water

2 servings 
45 minutes

1. clean and devine shrimp,leaving the last section and tails intact
2. with a paring knife,carefully slice each shrimp from tail to tip
3. wash and seed jalapeno, and cut into pieces about 1/2 x 1/2 inch squares.
4. cut slices of cheese into 12 small cubes
5. stuff one small piece of cheese and one small piece of jajapeno into each shrimp.
6. wrap a 1/2 slice of bacon around each shrimp
7. place shrimp on wet skewer
8. repeat untill all shrimp are done
9. place in fridge, while you prepare the rest of the recipe
10. mix paparika,cayenne, and black pepper together
11 in a small skillet, heat butter and white wine untill butter is completey melted
12. prepare grill
13. you can use a indoor or outdoor grill but use low flame.
14remove shrimp from fridge and brush completely with melted butter
15. sprinkle with seasonings.
16. grill on each side till shrimp are done.
enjoy with cold beer or margrita's

tight lines
Mrsailfish


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

OK, I tried this recipe Saturday night along with some end pieces of Wahoo from the freezer. The recipe gets my two thumbs up approval rating. See pics.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I'll add one on-the-grill pic.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if you "half fry" the bacon ahead of time before you wrap with it, then it is better in the end and will most likely more will be eaten.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Speaking of bacon, when I'm using it to wrap stuff like chicken thighs, I cook it in the microwave for 1 - 1 1/2 minutes then wrap the meat with it. It usually turns out done and crispy.
MIke


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i grill my shrimp quick an easy. my favorite grilled shrimp are the prawns or collassal shrimp. 12-13/lb. peel and devain. thow in a gallon ziplock and coat with squeeze parkay, garlic pepper and lemon juice. marinate for as long as poss. then skewer and grill. i don't like bacon on my grilled shrimp. i usually use bacon to add flavor and those big shrimp don't need it.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Squeeze Parkay!!! You need to recycle thru chef school, that stuff don't belong on anything that's eaten.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

*"Dove Poppers"*

I do one thats similar.

Dove Breast
Fresh Jalapenos
Bacon

I didnt put the amounts of each item cause everyone has different amounts of meat.

Take the breast of a dove, de-bone beast into two pieces.
Cut Jalapenos into 1/4's (de-seed em)
and half each piece of bacon you use.

Take half the breast, put the Jalapeno ontop of the breast and wrap it with the half slice of bacon and drive a tooth pic all the way through to hold it together, along with the rest of the dove meat. Cook on grill for about 10-15 minutes. Sometimes I add a small sliver of Montery Jack or Jalapeno Cheese right before they come off. OHH MAN THESE ARE TASTEY!!!!!

~Valkyrie, those look sooo good, can you use kingfish?


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

The recipe was posted by Mr.sailfish. I tried it and liked it, I think you could do something similar with just about any kind of fish or fowl. I personally haven't had kingfish that I thought was good except for smoked but this may be a way to make it better. Boatmoney, my comment about the Parkay was humor, I hope you took it that way. regards, Bill


----------

